# need to vent



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi there i am a southern girl in roi and was just feeling that i needed a little vent.....been ttc for about a year now no luck, peirods had dissappeared for a while but came back a few months ago.....were coming every 40days so i thought that was ok. so we have been trying to no avail.......period due a few days ago but did not come, kind of got my hopes up but yet again test proved negative....am feeling pretty crap as i was sure we were getting back on track but now i feel we are back to square one.  Im just feeling a bit fed up with the whole thing at the moment but i know tom is another day and i will just get on with it......

waiting for app in galway but was told it would be another few months really am feeling a little bit confused as i dont really know what is wrong with me its just unexplained at the mo.....there is long road ahead.  anyway i will write again soon to let you know how i am getting on.....tomorrow is another day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

take care
l xxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi

Have blown you some bubbles and sending lots of    and   your way

Best of luck for 2009 

DeeDee x


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, yes missing AF is very frustrating as you then have no indication if things are ticking along for not! After I had DD 5 years ago that happened to me (after a lifetime of clockwork AF) and now I'm 41 they have all but disappeared. I found getting the FSH tests done rather frustrating as with no AF was the result reliable? So I went to the Origin clinic in Belfast and got the AMH test done (anti-Mullerian Hormone) which is apparently much more reliable at indicating ovarian reserve. Mine was not good but I felt at least it gave me an indication of what was going (or not!) on in there. It cost about £300 which was expensive but I considered it worthwhile, now we can move along with looking at other options. So I know what you mean, it feels like you're in the dark and as time ticks by and you wait for clinics to get back to you  -  you just want some ACTION!! So   and all the best, you are not alone.

Janice


----------



## andreaj81 (Jan 12, 2009)

hi there, firstly   on the missing af. things just never go the way we plan do they.
i can't really talk from experience from that point of view but the only thing i wanted to add was about waiting for the appt. im not sure if things work differently down south so i hope im not wasting ur time. i was waiting for review appt in rvh which they told me would be 6-12mths (just to get test results not for tx!!) so i asked to spk to cons private secretary and for £120 consultation fee i skipped the yr wait n was seen the next week!   mite be worth asking 2 see if you could do the same hth & good luck, hope she turns up soon 
andrea xx


----------

